# Game 19: Official Hornets @ Rockets GAME THREAD. 12/7. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. New Orleans Hornets
December 7, 2004
7:30pm CST, FSN*

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Juwan Howard/Ryan Bowen/Tracy McGrady/Bob Sura 






































PJ Brown/David West/Lee Nailon/David Wesley/Junior Harrington 

One of the problems with JVG's coaching philosophy is it allows weaker teams like the Hornets to stay in the game by limiting posessions. Yao and TMac need to take atleast 15 shots, the Hornets have nothing to stop them. It would be nice to see Barrett and Sura push the ball up the court and get Yao the ball early with positioning, but right now that's a bit too much to ask for.

If the Rockets don't win tonight....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Must win, no excuse for not winning. Yao has to score at least 30 points on the Hornets with Magloire out.... P.J. Brown is smaller and slower than Yao, he's a tasty meal calling out to Yao to feast on...

Seriously, if we get outplayed in this one I'm gonna call it a season for the Rockets :sigh:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Where is Jimmy?? Bowen played kinda good the other day, but we need Jim

Rockets - 98

Hornets - 80


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Where is Jimmy?? Bowen played kinda good the other day, but we need Jim


Not sure if he will play tonight, he had the flu Saturday so sat out of that game. I'd rather have him sit tonight and rest for the games against San Antonio and Dallas.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Before it gets too late, I want to predict that T-Mac will have another Breakout Game

(Last time I predicted he would have a breakout game, he put up 48/9/9)


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Before it gets too late, I want to predict that T-Mac will have another Breakout Game
> 
> (Last time I predicted he would have a breakout game, he put up 48/9/9)


Forget I ever said that :no:


----------



## littlecabbage (Nov 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Forget I ever said that :no:


HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.
i predict YaoMing will take a "20 + 10+"
bet?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

This is once again, another pathetic game

I really think we would be playing much better if we had Jimmy Jackson


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Rockets do this on purpose..lol


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

On the bright side, Dikembe Mutombo picked up his second assist of the season.

He's well on his way to 10.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Quite sad to see us struggling to put away an NBDL team. Barrett stepped it up in the clutch, 9 big points in the 4th quarter when the Hornets were aggressively doubling Yao. McGrady didn't show up until late in the game, but he was money as usual.

Barrett and Sura look very good when they penetrate to the basket. We need to see them doing that more often and kick it out to a wide open Yao in the high post. The entry passes are still coming in very slow... there were atleast 5 occassions where Yao did have positioning but the Rockets decided to swing the ball around the perimeter.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what impressed me was Yao's 4 blocks,it didn't happened for months,i mean having more than 3 blocks in a game.actually i don't understand it well,having Ewing and Deke as his teacher,Yao's block stats just got worse and worse.but he had some 6 blocks game even in his rookie season.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Noticing that T-Mac is shooting poorly from beyond the arc... 
he's like 2 of 15?? from the last two games?? Since I don't get to see the games, is he jacking up crazy shots or just missing open jumpers??

A win is a win... something to build on


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> Since I don't get to see the games, is he jacking up crazy shots or just missing open jumpers??


McGrady gets no open jumpers, especially when the other guards have been hesitant in making their shots. Because the Rockets offensive sets are so poor and they struggle to run plays, TMac does end up jacking up threes, often times over double teams.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

You outrebounded N.O. plus got plenty of offensive rebounds. The Hornets did a terrible job in that department. Who was guarding Dickau in the 4th? I turned the game off early and want to know how he scored all his points.


----------

